# All Nighter - Little Moe



## cdcarter82 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hope everyone is enjoying the warmth of wood so far this winter!

This is my Little Moe. I am the 3rd generation of using this stove. It was my grandfather’s in another house, I am assuming he bought it new. It was moved to this house in the early 80s by my father. I purchased the house from my parents about 2 years ago.

This year I gave it an inspection and thorough cleaning on the inside, changed door gasket, and added a small baffle to it. I’m currently putting it to use heating my basement, stovetop temps are cruising right at about 700 degrees. It seems to be doing fine, but is that too high for this stove?

It also has all the accessories for the stove, including the fireplace screen, blower, and hot water jacket. The blower and hot water jacket are actually NOS still in original boxes!

One question I do have about this stove is mine has a painted door. No other stove I’ve seen online has that. I wonder if someone did it after purchase, or if that was how they ordered it?

I often think about putting an epa stove down here like I have on the first floor, but this stove is a solid heater, and not used every day like the one upstairs. Think I’ll just keep it and enjoy the history of it.


----------



## Jason721 (Dec 21, 2021)

My grandfather bought a fisher poppa bear new..  it was entirely too much stove for his place and dad traded stoves with him.  Mom and dad heated our home for years with it.  His later years he didn't cut wood anymore and didn't want to fool with it but kept the stove for emergencies. After dad past mom sold the old home place to move closer to us. I had the opportunity to take the stove and didn't!!  I didnt burn wood then so I really had no need to. So it stayed with the house. I wish I would have taken it.. I tried to buy it from the new owners a couple of years ago but they love it..
So yeah.. keep your stove... use it and enjoy all the memories that come with it.


----------



## MongoMongoson (Dec 27, 2021)

My Big Moe would see 700+ at its hot spot pretty regularly (daily).  I sometimes found it difficult to keep the flue temp high enough without going too hot on the stove top.  That seems crazy to me since I had no baffle in it.

Do you use a blower with your stove?  

Are you sure your hearth pad is sufficient?  From the picture, it looks like a sheet of something on top of carpet.


----------



## cdcarter82 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hearth pad is sheet metal over concrete. I’m unsure if anything is under the metal (gypsum, etc), but i know that carpet does not go under the hearth. 

Running the stove in the 650-700 range puts my flue temp in the 250 area. Ideally I’d like it a little bit warmer as it’s about a 35’ stack from the basement to the top, and it’s just a clay lined chimney. I keep it cleaned though and like I said don’t burn it regularly.


----------

